# Cómo conectar un transistor 2n2222A



## chronos682 (Dic 23, 2016)

Buen día, tengo un timbre inalámbrico sin usar que quería aprovechar. La idea era quitar la bocina y conectar el cable de la misma a la base de un transistor 2n2222a para que al accionar el timbre llegara la corriente que se usaba para hacer sonar la melodía a la base del transistor, se saturara, y luego activara un relay. El problema es que la bocina funciona con un cable positivo y otro negativo y si conecto cualquiera de los dos cables a la patilla base del transistor (de forma directa o con una resistencia de por medio) se mantiene saturado siempre el transistor así no se accione el interruptor del timbre y por tanto el relay se mantiene activo. Si pongo un multimetro en los dos cables de la bocina sin conectar el transistor me marca 0 voltios y al accionar el timbre marca 1.4 voltios, no entiendo por qué al conectar el transistor permanece saturado como si todo el tiempo tuviera corriente. Gracias. ...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2016)

Asi en el aire es un tanto confuso, podrias hacer un esquema a mano y/o subir fotos del montaje?
Ah es probable que Transistor este en corto luego de la prube realizada


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 23, 2016)

Este es más o menos el esquema de lo que quiero hacer, del timbre vienen dos cables uno positivo y uno negativo que son los que quiero conectar a la base del transistor pero no sé cómo hacerlo. Por otro lado cómo sé si está en corto el transistor?


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 23, 2016)

chronos682 dijo:


> Por otro lado cómo sé si está en corto el transistor?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2016)

Si conectas el positivo a la base directamente el tr muere, no es necesario la la bobina tiene que estar en el   colector del TR el otro extremo a los 5V(la bobina debe ser para 5Vdc) y el emisor a masa





Como el de la izquierda


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 23, 2016)

chronos682 dijo:


> Este es más o menos el esquema de lo que quiero hacer, del timbre vienen dos cables uno positivo y uno negativo que son los que quiero conectar a la base del transistor pero no sé cómo hacerlo. Por otro lado cómo sé si está en corto el transistor?



Está mal su diagrama. Debe ser algo así:





Además debes identificar los pines del transistor. 
Saludos!

Edit: Comenté casi al tiempo que panda'


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 23, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas. Aún no entiendo cómo debo hacer la conexión de los dos cables que iban a la bocina para que saturen la base del transistor?


----------



## elgriego (Dic 24, 2016)

Hola  chronos682,completo la imformacion que te han proporcionado los colegas,suponiendo que la imformacion que va al parlante,(y que vos describis,como un voltage de 1,4v) Trabaje con negativo comun,que seria lo mas logico,tenes que conectar el emisor del transistor a ese comun,la base a traves de un resistencia al pulso que mediste y el colector a un extremo de la bobina del rele y de ahi a vcc ,como te muestran los colegas en la imagenes posteadas.

Saludos Y felices fiestas.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2016)

El esquema publicado por el colega tiene un problema carece del diodo polarizado en inversa, sin el TR morira más tarde o más temprano.
Siempre debe ir un diodo polarizado en inversa cuando hay carga inductiva, de la forma que esta en los esquemas que publique, salvo que el TR en cuestión ya lo tenga integrado


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 24, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ya he ido avanzando poco a poco, pero tengo un problema, la señal que envía el timbre a la bocina tiene una duración de 5 segundos y como ahora voy a incluir entre el transistor y el relay un circuito de retardo con un 555 y un CD4017 no sé cómo hacer para convertir esa serie de pulsos que duran 5 segundos en un único pulso pequeño que me active el 555.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2016)

Es muy simple lee la hoja de datos del 555 tiene varios modos de funcionamiento, incluso en la web hay sitios donde te calculan los componentes en función del tiempo que se necesita
alli figura como se dispara el 555 lee un poco y nos contas asi te seguimos ayudando


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 24, 2016)

No es la salida del 555 la que quiero modificar, esa ya la tengo programada para 1 segundo, lo que quiero es modificar el pulso negativo que le llega al 555 proveniente desde el transistor para q sea igual de 1 segundo ya que hasta que termina los 5 segundos de la "melodía" empieza a contar el retardo del 555.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2016)

De nuevo esquematiza tu idea, por lo que dices quieres agregar otro retardo y de donde piensas tomar ese pulso negativo para disparar el 555?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 24, 2016)

pandacba dijo:


> El esquema publicado por el colega tiene un problema carece del diodo polarizado en inversa, sin el TR morira más tarde o más temprano.
> Siempre debe ir un diodo polarizado en inversa cuando hay carga inductiva, de la forma que esta en los esquemas que publique, salvo que el TR en cuestión ya lo tenga integrado



Sí señor, tiene toda la razón. Siempre debe ir ese diodo en cargas inductivas. No lo noté. Gracias por aclararlo.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 26, 2016)

Puede que necesites un 555 en modo monoestable y otro en astable, de esa manera con el primero podes retrasar el disparo del segundo, y con este ultimo manejas el tiempo en que etsa disparado.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 27, 2016)

Gracias por responder, me podrías explicar un poco más en qué consiste tu idea sergiot? Lo que yo quiero es que con solo el primer segundo del tren de pulsos de diferentes voltajes que envía el timbre a la bocina se active un relay y que se deshaga del resto de pulsos para que sea en tiempo real la respuesta. Me estoy basando en un proyecto de encender y apagar bombillo con aplausos en el que se usa un micrófono electret como switch, funciona perfectamente, pensé que cambiándole la parte del micrófono por el pulso del timbre podía hacer lo mismo pero ha sido casi imposible.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2016)

Cuando decis el primer segundo de tren de pulsos, te referis a que necesariamente necesitas que pase un segunto. o que al iniciar el tren de pulsos se dispare.
Subi un  esquema de las cosas que tenes como ese  proyecto del aparato con aplausos y como es el timbre  para tener una idea más clara, posiblemente hay que hacer alguna adaptación que puede ser muy sencilla pero sin un esquema nada se puede hacer


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 27, 2016)

Lo que quiero hacer es que se dispare tan pronto inicie el tren de pulsos, sin tener que esperar nada. Adjunto una foto del esquema de lo que hice y que funciona perfecto y pensé que iba a ser fácil reemplazar el micrófono por el pulso del timbre pero no fue así.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 27, 2016)

A que tensión funciona ese timbre? Quizás podrías usar un optoacoplador.
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2016)

Bien, solo falta saber como es el timbre, hay muchas formas de adaptarlo.
Un pequeño detalle esta bastante bien tu esquema salvo un pequeño detalle la pata 4 va junto a la 8 al +B el capacitor que va a la pata 6 debe estar unido a la pata 7 via una resistencia o junto y al +B via otra R.
Lo importante es que la salida del timbre llegue a potencial de tierra, hay que ver si la salida del timbre es continua pulsante o solo alterna.
la parte positiva debe ir a la pata 2 y la masa del timbre a la masa de tu circuito


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 27, 2016)

Si, se me olvidó decir que en el esquema faltó poner la conexión de la pata 4 del 555 a positivo y un puente entre 6 y 7. Este es el timbre que uso, los dos cables rojos en un extremo son los que envían los pulsos de corriente continua a la bocina para que suene, uno es positivo y el otro tierra.

Y esta es la otra cara del circuito del timbre porque no pude subir ambas imágenes en un solo mensaje.





blanko001 dijo:


> A que tensión funciona ese timbre? Quizás podrías usar un optoacoplador.
> Saludos!



Funciona a 120 V de AC pero la bocina funciona con DC.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 27, 2016)

Ya veo... Funciona mediante reactancia capacitiva. No has medido cuantos voltios DC salen de los cables a la bocina? 
PD: ten cuidado al medir... Puede haber tensiones peligrosas.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 27, 2016)

Son muy pocos, son varios pulsos el más bajo es de 0.2 mV y el más alto de 3.9 mV.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 28, 2016)

Entonces el timbre es mas bien como un piezoelectrico? Porque de pleno yo usaría un optoacoplador el más común el PC817 y de ahí de una gatillo el pin 2 del 555.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 28, 2016)

Pero con ese pulso tan pequeño se puede hacer encender el led del optoacoplador? Al igual el optoacoplador se mantendría activo durante los 5 segundos que dura el tren de pulsos y justamente lo que necesito es que con solo iniciar los pulsos se active el 555.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2016)

no hay problema hay una forma sencilla de generar un pulso como el que necesitas sin importar si esta unos poco segundos o una hora conectado a masa





Si convendría poner un transistor para asegurar el disparo de manera adecuada


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 28, 2016)

Me podrías explicar un poco como funciona? En donde se regula que el pulso sea corto así se esté conectado a masa 1 hora. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2016)

Si te lo puedo explicar, ya que ha eso lo utilizo desde hace muchos años, pero me parecio más interesante e instructivo que lo veas aquí
tu caso se encuentra donde dice *monoestable 2* y *monoestable3 *
Leelo detenidamente, cualquier duda consultanos


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 28, 2016)

Muchas gracias voy a revisarlo y les cuento como me va.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2016)

Tienes el livewire?


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 28, 2016)

No lo tengo. Es necesario que lo descargue?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2016)

Si lo podes conseguir te paso una simulación para que experimentes


----------



## chronos682 (Ene 1, 2017)

Muchísimas gracias a todos, al final lo logré tomando algo de lo que me aportó cada uno de ustedes, en especial lo del optoacoplador, excelente idea porque al fin pude aislar las dos tierras que eran las que me interferían. Aquí les dejo un esquema de cómo me quedó al final. Muchas gracias una vez más.

PD: no soy muy buen dibujante como se podrán dar cuenta.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 1, 2017)

La interferencia no te laproduce las tierras, el erro esta en alimentar el relay con la misma tensión del micro, cuando conmutas una carga inductiva se produce una gran cantidad de ruido electrico.
Es un error cometido por todos los programadores de micro que no tienen conocimientos de electrónica.
En lugar de un relay de 5V dificiles de conseguir se puede utilzar uno normal de 12V.


----------



## chronos682 (Ene 2, 2017)

El problema no era con la tierra del relay, era con el 555 y el contador 4017, no funcionaban bien. Así como lo tengo está funcionando tal como quería. Muchas gracias por todos tus sabios consejos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2017)

Como tu quieras si no quieres aprender no es nuestro problema, yo tengo temps echos con ambos CI alimentados desde los 220 sin transformador y funcionan perfecto desde hace años la masa de los CI esta conectada a los 220, y no hay inconveniente por ello, un circuito simple ultracompacto y no necesite ningún opto para nada. Solo hay que saber como hacer las cosas para que  funcionen
En un caso para autmático de pasillo en otro para accionar un ventilador tras que el lugar se desocupa.....


----------



## chronos682 (Ene 2, 2017)

Disculpa que mis conocimientos no estén a la altura de los tuyos, pero lo poco que he podido aprender lo he hecho por mi cuenta y trato de absorber lo más que me pueda de lo que uds amablemente aportan pero hasta donde va mi entendimiento. Si no uso lo que me estás dando es porque por más que lo intento no entiendo como funciona, teniendo en cuenta que no soy ingeniero, de hecho soy médico, de todas formas muchas gracias por el tiempo que inviertes con personas como nosotros que apenas empiezan en este tema.


----------



## palurdo (Ene 3, 2017)

chronos682 dijo:


> Me podrías explicar un poco como funciona? En donde se regula que el pulso sea corto así se esté conectado a masa 1 hora. Gracias por la respuesta.



Te lo explico fácilmente. Un condensador tiende a mantener en sus extremos el mismo voltaje mientras está descargado y comienza a cargarse. El efecto es que instantáneamente se comporta como un cortocircuito. El tiempo de carga depende del valor del condensador y la corriente que pasa a su través. En el circuito, cuando uno de los extremos del condensador se lleva a tierra, el otro extremo instantáneamente ve también tierra, porque el condensador está descargado. A medida que el condensador se carga a través de la mayor o menor corriente que entrega la resistencia de 10kohm, el voltaje de ese terminal va subiendo de 0 a VCC momento en el que podemos considerar que el pulso hay acabado. Como en ese momento el diodo está en inversa, no conduce. Cuando se suelta el pulsador, necesitamos el condensador descargado para que se pueda repetir el ciclo. Como el condensador ahora funciona como una pequeña batería que se ha cargado a Vcc y el terminal se encuentra también a Vcc a través de la otra resistencia de 10k, el otro terminal ve Vcc+Vcc=2Vcc.  Como en el terminal del ánodo del diodo el voltaje es mayor que en el cátodo puesto que 2Vcc>Vcc, el diodo conduce y permite que el condensador se descargue. Si el diodo no estuviera, el condensador se descargaría por la otra resistencia, pero el diodo impide que el terminal 2 del integrado vea un voltaje mucho mayor que Vcc, protegiendolo de sobretensiones.


----------



## chronos682 (Ene 3, 2017)

Muchas gracias por la explicación, voy a hacer las pruebas a ver si lo logro.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2017)

chronos682 dijo:


> Disculpa que mis conocimientos no estén a la altura de los tuyos, pero lo poco que he podido aprender lo he hecho por mi cuenta y trato de absorber lo más que me pueda de lo que uds amablemente aportan pero hasta donde va mi entendimiento. Si no uso lo que me estás dando es porque por más que lo intento no entiendo como funciona, teniendo en cuenta que no soy ingeniero, de hecho soy médico, de todas formas muchas gracias por el tiempo que inviertes con personas como nosotros que apenas empiezan en este tema.


Todo lo que te he dicho esta a tu alcance, no es para un ingeniero.
Cuando yo me inicie en esto, no existia internet, no habia PC por lo tanto no había simuladores ni mucho menos foros donde consultar....
Como me hubiera gustado que alguién me hubiera dicho lo que ha ti te digo, me hubiera ahorrado mucho tiempo y dolor de cabeza.
Solo se disponia de la hoja de datos fotocopiada del 555, alguno que otro esquema publicado en revistas, el resto era ingenio y perseverancia.


----------

